# Tau Stormsurge



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

EDIT: having a miserable time making this link work. Click Here!


----------



## Jazehiah (Sep 26, 2015)

Seems to be functioning fine now


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I edited a few times. left the link just in case for people who wanted it.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oooohhhh plenty of dakka, I like it, but generally I like tau models a lot, if I ever go xeno, I would go tau


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

It looks to me like they got the gun placement a little off, the shoulder gun should be mounted to the front of the waist for a proper D weapon :grin:

Nasty looking piece to add to the Tau's ever growing arsenal. That massive gun seems awfully short range at least (looks like the D only has a 10" range...which I guess is well above average I can't stop..) but that double-tap rule when you forgo your movement is pretty ripe. Don't want to move with your Tau super-model? Get to shoot twice! I guess this is what GW intends when they try to balance their models (was that too much? :laugh.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

You need to stop now. I'm calling your mommy.

Personally I think it's meh. Beyond meh. It's got too many varying ranges, it has missile launchers that fire Fire Warriors shooting their pulse rifles, a crappy destroyer weapon, and it's only 3++.

For 400 you can give it a Shield Generator, park it in the back, use the giant ordinance gun and fire repeatedly with it. That's the only use I see for it, personally. just... meh.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xabre said:


> For 400 you can give it a Shield Generator, park it in the back, use the giant ordinance gun and fire repeatedly with it. That's the only use I see for it, personally. just... meh.


Thankfully for my troops, the ordnance blast isn't barrage-type.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Would be awesome looking without the stupid, stuck-on gun.

Also, still not sure on the point of this particular model release.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

The point? Not sure what you mean. Tau is getting their new codex next month.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I like the concept, but I really think it needs some arms. I know if I ever bought one I'd have to try and transplant arms onto it somehow.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

So I guess it means that the Riptide will become a gargantuan as well in the next codex, as it's the same body.

Jesus, why don't they just remove saves and wounds already. What's the point if every army gets to ignore them at this rate.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I like the concept, but I really think it needs some arms. I know if I ever bought one I'd have to try and transplant arms onto it somehow.


I like the fact it has no arms, makes it look more vehicle/machine like and less like a giant fire warrior like the crisis suits and riptides


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> I like the fact it has no arms, makes it look more vehicle/machine like and less like a giant fire warrior like the crisis suits and riptides


It just keeps reminding me of this guy.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hahahaha, very good mate


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> So I guess it means that the Riptide will become a gargantuan as well in the next codex, as it's the same body.
> 
> Jesus, why don't they just remove saves and wounds already. What's the point if every army gets to ignore them at this rate.


Those poor Riptides were far too easy to kill. Not like that overpowered Skarbrand fella. :laugh:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> So I guess it means that the Riptide will become a gargantuan as well in the next codex, as it's the same body.
> 
> Jesus, why don't they just remove saves and wounds already. What's the point if every army gets to ignore them at this rate.


Honestly it's just an unfortunate progression of the *give armies a massive model* thing that started a few years ago. It creates an arms race - or lack there of with the Stormsurge - for each edition and new model to out do each other/be balanced. It's a trend that I'm not fond of. My hope is that it gets moved over to LoW, one of the problems with the Riptide I had was that it's available as a slot that you can take multiple - same with the Wraithknight last Eldar Codex - having the ability to spam such models to me isn't good. So hopefully this and the Riptide get moved over to LoW but I doubt it.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This thing at least is a LoW. I'm betting there will be an awesome Formation that allows you to spend more money, heck maybe it will even give them Skyfire.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

$150 each. :laugh:


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

ntaw said:


> This thing at least is a LoW. I'm betting there will be an awesome Formation that allows you to spend more money, heck maybe it will even give them Skyfire.


You can take them in units of three though! 

I'm hearing about major tournament making a cap of 1 GMC or superheavy LoW, so it would be interesting to see how they deal with this


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Squire said:


> You can take them in units of three though!


Wow totally missed that. What the fuck GW, Lord of War _squads_??


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

ntaw said:


> Wow totally missed that. What the fuck GW, Lord of War _squads_??


and the BRB have NO rules about GC squads, so that will be another disaster. 2" cohesion? 4"? at least it has no squadron bonus.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

my local GW has a board with city of death like ruin density. how are squads of those things going to move around in that ? XD


----------



## AwesomusPrime (Feb 24, 2012)

"Alright boys, let's bring out the Stormsurge"

"Ok fellas, single file, single file, watch the munitorum, we want that later for the greater good."


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

lol oh, Tau... because the Riptide isn't nonsense enough. Super cool model though, and I look forward to figuring out what to do about it with my Space Marines.


----------



## LordOfTheWolves (May 28, 2015)

And we wolves are just sat here with Santa Wolf in his sleigh thinking

"Damn...maybe the greater good does have som..."

*Blam*


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Haskanael said:


> my local GW has a board with city of death like ruin density. how are squads of those things going to move around in that ? XD


Good point. I think it's reasonable to assume they are going to be limited in where they can move on the table. In real life you aren't going to drive a massive tank into a village, it's going to have to sit outside



The Son of Horus said:


> lol oh, Tau... because the Riptide isn't nonsense enough. Super cool model though, and I look forward to figuring out what to do about it with my Space Marines.


Massed grav? Or just chuck bodies at it and keep it tied up. On the other hand it has some kind of souped up overwatch which could make that tricky, but I can't remember what those overwatch guns do


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Squire said:


> Good point. I think it's reasonable to assume they are going to be limited in where they can move on the table. In real life you aren't going to drive a massive tank into a village, it's going to have to sit outside
> 
> 
> 
> Massed grav? Or just chuck bodies at it and keep it tied up. On the other hand it has some kind of souped up overwatch which could make that tricky, but I can't remember what those overwatch guns do


First up. why wouldnt you drive a massive tank into a village? 

Second, i dont think its that simple, since i think people will bubble wrap the shit out of it so it will be bloody hard to get that thing into combat.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Loli said:


> First up. why wouldnt you drive a massive tank into a village?
> 
> Second, i dont think its that simple, since i think people will bubble wrap the shit out of it so it will be bloody hard to get that thing into combat.


I mean a village where the streets are literally too narrow to move the tank along it

And fair point. On the other hand if you only wanted to tarpit those things your shooting targets are going to be the rest of the army anyway, so that bubblewrap is likely to take a battering

I'm in favour of limits on GMCs and superheavy LoWs, and since there are major tournaments already limiting them it wouldn't surprise me to see limits of one on the stormsurge. Not one unit, just one model.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Squire said:


> I mean a village where the streets are literally too narrow to move the tank along it
> 
> And fair point. On the other hand if you only wanted to tarpit those things your shooting targets are going to be the rest of the army anyway, so that bubblewrap is likely to take a battering
> 
> I'm in favour of limits on GMCs and superheavy LoWs, and since there are major tournaments already limiting them it wouldn't surprise me to see limits of one on the stormsurge. Not one unit, just one model.


I think the biggest problem with LoW/GMC -though this discussion could most likely be its own thread - is that its like flyiers when they first came out and the Helldrake and 'Cron Air was king. Not everyone has them. I play Sisters, Dark Eldar, and Mechanicum in 40k. Sisters ill remove from the discussion because, well you know. Dark Eldar don't have a LoW, the 1 character that could have been a candidate to be a LoW, instead of giving Vect a brand new model like Santa Claus had for SW, he was just flat out removed. My Ad Mech don't have one short of the War Convication. 'Nids dont have one, while the Marines have LoW are they comparable in what they offer an army/list to these GMC LoW? Yeeah the Imperium have Knights but still, built into their own books they are lacking. 

This is why I think 30k is insanely rather balanced, everyone has options to pretty much access to a huge array of LoW, which even then they all have access to the same ones, so it some what balances itself. Yes other choices are better than others, but since everyone has access, good or bad, it balances itself. Yes there are more diferences between 30k and 40k that affect this so its not as simple as just giving everyone access. But it does address the issue of everyone having LoW/Super Heavy/GMC which I think is a really big problem for 40k right now.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Squire said:


> Massed grav? Or just chuck bodies at it and keep it tied up. On the other hand it has some kind of souped up overwatch which could make that tricky, but I can't remember what those overwatch guns do


You're thinking of the KX139, the new FW titan. This is GW's new suit, and as a GC, it has no overwatch available.



Loli said:


> I think the biggest problem with LoW/GMC -though this discussion could most likely be its own thread - is that its like flyiers when they first came out and the Helldrake and 'Cron Air was king. Not everyone has them. I play Sisters, Dark Eldar, and Mechanicum in 40k. Sisters ill remove from the discussion because, well you know. Dark Eldar don't have a LoW, the 1 character that could have been a candidate to be a LoW, instead of giving Vect a brand new model like Santa Claus had for SW, he was just flat out removed. My Ad Mech don't have one short of the War Convication. 'Nids dont have one, while the Marines have LoW are they comparable in what they offer an army/list to these GMC LoW? Yeeah the Imperium have Knights but still, built into their own books they are lacking.
> 
> This is why I think 30k is insanely rather balanced, everyone has options to pretty much access to a huge array of LoW, which even then they all have access to the same ones, so it some what balances itself. Yes other choices are better than others, but since everyone has access, good or bad, it balances itself. Yes there are more diferences between 30k and 40k that affect this so its not as simple as just giving everyone access. But it does address the issue of everyone having LoW/Super Heavy/GMC which I think is a really big problem for 40k right now.


I have to disagree, not on the fact that there's too much power creep, but on the fact that LoWs are readily available a lot now. Because the Imperium are all Battle Brothers with each other, the Imperial Knights were probably the absolute smartest thing that GW could have done, because ANY army is allowed to take them. You're just limited by what your gaming scene allows for allies. The War Convocation is actually BETTER than most other armies because in allowing the Knight to appear, it also gives him additional bonuses. No other army gets to do that.

You are correct that Dark Eldar don't have a LoW, though does it fit their style to have something that massive? Honestly, I'd have said the same for Tau before these new suits dropped. The only reason Chaos got one was FW (unless you're playing Khorne, then you get the Lawn Mower). is FW also.

As for 30k... of course it's balanced. if you're not Mechanicum or SolarGuard you're playing the same army with different paint jobs.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Xabre said:


> You're thinking of the KX139, the new FW titan. This is GW's new suit, and as a GC, it has no overwatch available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong I like the War Convocation and once I get enough money saved up for my own Knight ill actualy be able to field it.

Dark Eldar, yeah Kabal no, but just make it a production of the Coven part and yeah you could make a GMC if you wanted to go that route, plus the DE probably would have some manner of Super Heavy Gunboat, which again if anyone would have access it would be Vect on his Pimp Boat.

I actually think Tau with the nature of their suits lends itself rather well, the actualy model is something that id down to personal taste though, same with 'Nids and Orks,. The Chaos Lawn Mower is horribly priced points wise, i get making it fluufy for Khorne but damn. And it shouldnt be down to FW to make a Chaos Knight, just make a Chaos sprue and do it like those SW/DA/BA sprues that came out.

I think 40k will better when all the armies -besides Sisters- have access to LoW/GMC/SHV and D weapons as standard - not sure if that is actually a good thing though - I dont want to complain too much until I wait and see what the next few codexes after Tau bring since, since once Tau and Chaos/Deamons are done, wont they all be 7th ed books?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ two types of 7th ed. book though, those with decurion detachments and those without.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Loli said:


> Don't get me wrong I like the War Convocation and once I get enough money saved up for my own Knight ill actualy be able to field it.


I'm the opposite. I have a Knight but no AdMech.



> Dark Eldar, yeah Kabal no, but just make it a production of the Coven part and yeah you could make a GMC if you wanted to go that route, plus the DE probably would have some manner of Super Heavy Gunboat, which again if anyone would have access it would be Vect on his Pimp Boat.


The Tantalus is the perfect model, already made, to upgrade to LoW status.



> I actually think Tau with the nature of their suits lends itself rather well, the actualy model is something that id down to personal taste though, same with 'Nids and Orks,. The Chaos Lawn Mower is horribly priced points wise, i get making it fluufy for Khorne but damn. And it shouldnt be down to FW to make a Chaos Knight, just make a Chaos sprue and do it like those SW/DA/BA sprues that came out.


Do you see the irony in saying we shouldn't need to depend on FW, but also said that 30k is better balanced???

As for the SW/BA sprues for the Knight... you mean the ones that were released by private people on Shapeways?



> I think 40k will better when all the armies -besides Sisters- have access to LoW/GMC/SHV and D weapons as standard - not sure if that is actually a good thing though - I dont want to complain too much until I wait and see what the next few codexes after Tau bring since, since once Tau and Chaos/Deamons are done, wont they all be 7th ed books?


With the Oathsworn Detachment, ANY Loyalist chapter can have an Imperial Knight. Sisters, technically, are in the same boat as Space Marines, since Marines don't have their own outside of giant HQ units, and we both know we're not talking about character LoW in this discussion. That means they can take the allied LoW also. Heck, ANY army could choose to take a Necron Obelisk if you wanted, since the Necron book has a Formation (with no tax) to take an Obelisk and 0-2 Monoliths.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Pics for the Pics God!


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I demand that it be considered open-topped.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Xabre said:


> I demand that it be considered open-topped.


Same, sure you cant see the men inside from grond level, but if a barrage or something comes down thats pretty damned hazardous. That thing definitly shouldnt be deployed when the Tau are up against artillery.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xabre said:


> I demand that it be considered open-topped.





Loli said:


> Same, sure you cant see the men inside from grond level, but if a barrage or something comes down thats pretty damned hazardous. That thing definitly shouldnt be deployed when the Tau are up against artillery.


While I agree that it's silly in the extreme, that only increases the rules quandary as open-topped is a Vehicle type and this is a GC.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Rules questions aside, I love the cockpit detailing. Seeing the pilots really gives it a lot more character.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Rules questions aside, I love the cockpit detailing. Seeing the pilots really gives it a lot more character.


Exact opposite to me. The whole point of Tau suits being creatures were because they were single man extensions. Move an arm, arm moves. etc.

That cockpit DEMANDS that they be considered a vehicle profile, since it's two pilots working in tandom. It's ARMOR.

(and the open topped was a joke, I know GCs can't have that).


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Xabre said:


> That cockpit DEMANDS that they be considered a vehicle profile, since it's two pilots working in tandom. It's ARMOR.


That's like saying sticking wings on a gargant demands its a flier. It doesn't matter if there's a 25 man crew, it's part of a battle suit family that are considered creatures. But, as I said, I care not a jot for the rules aspect of it, for me this is just a very cool detail on the model.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Actually a lot of people complain that if it has wings, it SHOULD be a flier.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Xabre said:


> Actually a lot of people complain that if it has wings, it SHOULD be a flie


This. And why even have a walker category if two people driving a freakin' robot isn't a walker? There is zero consistency in what is a walker and what is a creature these days.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

It should totally just have an AV and be a (Super-Heavy?) Walker. Good call @Nordicus, the moment I saw a crew I was all like: this is a...creature??

While I do think the crew look cool, it does seem a bit silly to have the sun roof open during a war.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Good lord game workshop.

you should be making it HARDER to use gundam models for the tau not SIMPLER


----------

